# OH NO



## AlohaKitty (Jan 31, 2005)

Ok if my male is SUPPOSE to be neutered (I still haven't been able to get them into the Vet's have had them a couple weeks) would he be affected by the female in heat? Cause they keep tryin to go at it!


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

Some neutered males still have interest in females in heat.


----------



## AlohaKitty (Jan 31, 2005)

really? ok good lol 

now I still need to get her spayed obviously but for the moment is there anything I can do? 

there has been spraying going on I figured it was the Male, but now that she's in heat I am thinking it's her, do females in heat spray also? What can I do to stop that (until I can get her into the vet)


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

Why do you say "supposed" to be neutered? How old is he and who said he was?

Usually, you can tell. With some cats, the scrotum almost disappears after neutering, but others it stays. Either way, you should still probably be able to feel his testicles if he hasn't been neutered.

I think until you know for sure you should keep them apart. Also, you'll be able to find out who is spraying.


----------



## AlohaKitty (Jan 31, 2005)

I say supposed to have been because I thought neutered males showed no interest... the people at the pet store said he was already, they are rescued cats...

ugh ok so it still looks like there is more there... that means I have to feel for the testicles? what am I looking for lol what is it suppose to feel like? :roll:


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

If he is not neutered, he will literally have two round balls (hee hee - feeling immature :lol: ) beneath his bum. They will be fairly large and fairly hard. If he has been neutered, he may still have his scrotal sack, but it will be soft and squishy with no balls inside it.

If he has been neutered very recently, as a mature adult cat, then he will still show an interest in queens in heat. The best thing you can do is to get the queen neutered as soon as possible.

And yes, females can spray, and if they do it whilst in heat it will have a distinctive smell.

Ems x


----------



## AlohaKitty (Jan 31, 2005)

:lol: thanks for the info... I am clueless as all cats I have had in the past were either fixed right away or both female


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

Are you planning on getting the female fixed? I think its probably for the best. 

You really should have your new kitty examined by a vet. He may seem perfectly healthy, but could have a wide array of problems common to "shelter kitties" or those from petstores. Anything from earmites, fleas or worms to an upper respiratory infection. And your vet can tell you for sure if he's been neutered or not.


----------



## AlohaKitty (Jan 31, 2005)

they had previous owners, the owners were moving so they asked the store to find them a home, but I do plan on getting them both into the vet, we have just been super busy because we just moved back here


----------



## AlohaKitty (Jan 31, 2005)

so since he's neutered should I just let them go at it? he seems rough, he drags her around the floor by her neck in his mouth... I have never bred cats or had cats that mated so I dunno this could be normal? LOL


----------



## AlohaKitty (Jan 31, 2005)

how long are they usually in heat for? 1 cause the howling is gettin bad LOL and 2 cause I want to make her an apt asap


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

The fact that your male is mounting her could keep her in a traumatic heat for weeks. The female reproductive cycle tends to keep going until a cat is mated when there are males present, in a lot of cases. How soon can you get her to a vet? I would probably try to keep them seperated until she is speyed if he is not going to leave her alone.

Ems


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

AlohaKitty said:


> so since he's neutered should I just let them go at it?


No. Males are still fertile up to 6 weeks after neutering.


----------



## AlohaKitty (Jan 31, 2005)

I don't know when he was neutered though  crap!


Oh and how often do cats go into heat?


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

It depends. Some can go into heat once a year, some seem like they are always in heat. Just like some heats are very short and others last until they've mated.

I highly suggest you have your female spayed. It'll be a little more expensive when she's in heat, but its also hard to schedule for when she's not in heat. Even if she looks like she's not, they may get in there and find that she still is (the blood vessels are more swollen and there's a lot more bleeding... longer and more difficult surgery means more money).


----------

